# 7t32 misbehaving



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I've received today a 7t32-9000 in great cosmetic condition, but I think the movement's shot. When you press the top right pusher it sometimes beeps the alarm. Sometimes it stays and apps the chrono as you'd expect, other times the chrono second hand does a full rotation and beeps a bit too. Everything else is fine. It seems better with the back loose. I've reset the IC and the battery is the same as the batteries in other watches with the same movement.

Had anyone got experience if similar symptoms? I might start looking around for spare movement; it's s lovely watch.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That's a familiar one.

I've never been brace enough to dissect a 7t32 movement despite owning hundreds of them over the years, but the problem is a common one, I have had loads over the years doing that.

God knows if it's a faulty circuit or something, but I doubt it's an easy fix - all I am ever told when I try to have mine repaired is that the movement is a PITA to work on and only Seiko will touch it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

they are a pain but can be done [maybe], i heard the cause may be down to a battery "gassing out" but replaced before actually leaking any liquid, kind of makes sense as this would probably affect the contact points on the circuit, if it was me i would strip it down, at least to the circuit anyway.....B


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

badgersdad said:


> I've received today a 7t32-9000 in great cosmetic condition, but I think the movement's shot. When you press the top right pusher it sometimes beeps the alarm. Sometimes it stays and apps the chrono as you'd expect, other times the chrono second hand does a full rotation and beeps a bit too. Everything else is fine. It seems better with the back loose. I've reset the IC and the battery is the same as the batteries in other watches with the same movement.
> 
> Had anyone got experience if similar symptoms? I might start looking around for spare movement; it's s lovely watch.


Okay, pull out crown 2 clicks, push crown back in 2 clicks. Pull out crown 1 click press lower button to set time in alarm, push in crown, pull out crown 2 clicks, push back in. pull out crown 2 clicks set time, push crown back in.

Hope this clears the mech.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Haggis said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > I've received today a 7t32-9000 in great cosmetic condition, but I think the movement's shot. When you press the top right pusher it sometimes beeps the alarm. Sometimes it stays and apps the chrono as you'd expect, other times the chrono second hand does a full rotation and beeps a bit too. Everything else is fine. It seems better with the back loose. I've reset the IC and the battery is the same as the batteries in other watches with the same movement.
> ...


Thanks the suggestion. It's still a bit unpredictable. I wonder if there is an intermittent short somehow connecting the top pusher to something else.the top pusher is right by the battery, so if it is a result of previous battery failure that would make sense. I think a replacement movement might be in order, but there are a lot of hands to set...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


happy to have a look at it for you :smile: i think you may struggle to find a replacement movement and second hand will more than likely have problems unless you buy an expensive working watch [been there ! ]


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Bruce said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


There are a lot of pulsar that used this movement also this works the same YM62-X159


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

ym62 is different it only use one crown and 2 pushers


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Bruce said:


> ym62 is different it only use one crown and 2 pushers


Sorry thinking about the 7T62, my mistake


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

they are all very similar just the pushers and circuit is different


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Pulsar did do any equivalent movement though - i have a few


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

BarryW said:


> Pulsar did do any equivalent movement though - i have a few


There's one called YM52 which is I think an exact equivalent, but I can't find one. If you've got one you might want to sell I'd be interested.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Bruce said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


That's very good of you Bruce. I've read that this particular movement isn't an easy one to work on, and it certainly looks complex. Are you happy to root around? I'd have a go myself but I'm scared I might destroy the functions that do work whilst not repairing the ones that don't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


hi,more than happy to have a look at it, however i am away for about 3 weeks in a couple of days [sunday ish] so there wont be anyone here to take it from the posty, if you are happy to wait till i am home then no problem, if you are impatient like me, then no problem either, i have not forgotten your insert, just cant find it at the moment, i put it aside for you, but cant remember where  i will find it though.....B


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

There are some in this bunch. All are working perfectly and all unworn. I do also have a couple more - once again NOS

http://s88.photobucket.com/user/barryw1964/library/SFS


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Cool. I've Sent You a pm.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

AAAARGH!

Now I feel your pain; just got a super duper rare Seiko Daytona in the post, new battery and it ticks. Looking good.
Press the chrono button - alarm tone sounds and resets the chronograph.









Gutted, but whatever - back on e.bay and it should bring more than I paid. Still, wish it was working.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I understand this is a common problem with the 7T32.

A new DECENT battery and the reset procedure fixed mine so I was told by the guy who bought it on Ebay for peanuts !

Chris.

PS. And yes, I DID list its faults in my Ebay posting.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I only use Renata batteries, best you can buy.

They often arrive with pound-shop garbage fitted - they find their way into the bin quite quickly.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Did you short the new battery?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Yea, shorted it and it seemed to work ok, but when the back was screwed on again it flared up again...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Mine does exactly that. How can screwing the back on affect it?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

God knows, but there are half a dozen little prongs which touch the steel caseback - short circuit somewhere?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I wondered that. One of them activates the alarm. No idea what the others do. I wonder if when the spring prongs push the movement forward the pusher makes contact with both the button on the movement and the back plate, causing a short.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

The caseback makes no difference to the running of the watch apart from teh alarm.

Sometimes the gears stick with gummed oil. I had one which would go for a short while then stop. Pulled out the crown and it would go. I kept pulling the crown out say once or twice a week. For about 18 months. Been running perfectly for over a year now.

Ps - i change about 80 batteries per year - and now never use Renata. They can leak - even before the voltage has dropped low enough to trigger the 2 second jump.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Give it detention?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Must...reply....to...every...thread...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Well, I seem to have found a solution. It got magnetised by a library theft detection system, went waffy for a minute or two and has been absolutely bang on, not a whimper, faultless ever since. That was about ten days ago.

It must be like ECT for watches.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> AAAARGH!
> 
> Now I feel your pain; just got a super duper rare Seiko Daytona in the post, new battery and it ticks. Looking good.
> Press the chrono button - alarm tone sounds and resets the chronograph.
> ...


You can always sent it to me if you don't want it.... :naughty:


----------



## mfw898y (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,

I came across this topic searching for solutions to the same fault so registered here just to share how i managed to get my 7t42 working again.

On the inside of the case back is a copper sticker. You can see where the little metal tangs on the movement make contact.

On mine this was was incomplete and the part that remained had a crack in it.

I placed some aluminium foil over the crack and put on the case back.

The fault is now gone and the chronograph functions again as it should.

A more permanent solution would be some sticky back copper sheet if such a thing exists.

Anyway I hope this helps. I know it's an old topic but maybe it can help someone.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Welcome to the forum. If you are a fan of the 7T32s, you'll find plenty of interest here.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

mfw898y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this topic searching for solutions to the same fault so registered here just to share how i managed to get my 7t42 working again.
> 
> ...


 I found TWF in exactly the same way back in 2018/2019 as I had issues with a 7T32/7T42 movement. I quickly found out that this forum was a 'home' as I had tried other forums but they didn't work for me.

I'm really glad you could sort out your 7T42 movement issue, these old movements are well loved as equally as they are hated.

Welcome to the best watch forum on the internet (imho)


----------



## Paul-H (May 28, 2021)

mfw898y said:


> A more permanent solution would be some sticky back copper sheet if such a thing exists.


 How about the self adhesive copper tape sold in garden centres as an anti slug tape, also sold in model railway and dolls house shops for electrical wiring but at a much higher price.

Paul


----------



## mfw898y (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,

Thanks to all of you for the replies!

I've been rather busy at work over the last few weeks and didn't have email notifications set up.

I started tinkering with Seiko automatics. I had no intention of collecting any Quartz watches but I couldn't turn it this one down as it was only 30 quid on Etsy.

The watch is still behaving although the alarm/chime has stopped working.

@Paul-H - Cool idea about the slug tape. I'll try and get hold of some and look into making this this a more permanent fix.

Danny


----------

